# Greyhound Make a Mistake



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 5, 2015)

Did you guys see what happened? GLI had put D4505 #UT86397 on Schedule 8311 Reno-San Francisco, but when it got to Sacramento, they abruptly turned it back to Reno as the 8308 (San Francisco-Reno). Meanwhile, the original bus on 8308, D4505 #86519, was put on the 8311. Imagine the dumbfounded passengers as they had to swap buses and each bus turned back to where it came from.


----------



## rickycourtney (Oct 6, 2015)

First off, I don't think any of us watch the bus tracker as closely as you...

Secondly, this doesn't sound like that big of a mistake. I know that here in Seattle, King County Metro occasionally runs one of the RapidRide buses (our flavor of Diet BRT) on a regular route. They don't like to do it since the RapidRide buses have a different livery and a seating layout better suited for service in dense urban areas, but it's better to operate a run with the wrong coach, than to cancel a run.

Maybe Greyhound faced a similar fleet shortage situation in Reno.

I'm sure Utah doesn't mind as long as their run still operated and Greyhound got the bus back on its regular run as soon as possible (which it sounds like they did).


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 6, 2015)

Actually, I heard (on the grapevine) that Utah does mind. The two UT-owned D4505s, #UT86397 and #UT86398, are only supposed to operate the Reno-Denver route (after the Reno-Salt Lake City was discontinued), and they are only allowed to visit Denver for heavy maintenance. As long as they get back on, I doubt UT will get angry, but if that D4505 had missed its run to Denver, that would have been technically a violation of Greyhound's lease terms on the bus.

Of course, I guess they could also do the Salt Lake City-Las Vegas route.

A driver said he has seen both the UT D4505s in Houston, which is definitely a BIG violation. He also said #FL86383 had leaked into Dallas. Many drivers now say OSC dispatchers are incompetent and mentally challenged.


----------



## railiner (Oct 6, 2015)

I wouldn't be so quick to label the dispatcher's that way....

I know of many cases in my terminal, where a driver will ignore the coach assigned to his or her trip, and will grab another more to their liking. Perhaps that happened and the dispatcher caught it and stepped in to correct the situation?

Did you ever consider that possibility?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 6, 2015)

Don't shoot the messenger. I never said anything about the dispatcher. "Many drivers now say OSC dispatchers are incompetent and mentally challenged", so all I'm saying is that many Greyhound drivers are angry at dispatchers and essentially consider them stupid and feeble-minded. It's the drivers that are angry at dispatchers, not me.


----------



## rickycourtney (Oct 8, 2015)

That's the opinion of one driver (or maybe even a few drivers). Either way it's a rather mean statement and it sounds like that person has an axe to grind.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Oct 8, 2015)

It's a big problem. Lots of Greyhound drivers have an axe to grind. Another driver posted on Facebook that he is leaving Greyhound ASAP and is simply waiting for the phone call to come (from another bus line). Other drivers are calling OSC stupid, mechanics incompetent, and mangers feeble-minded.


----------

